# Help Identify Paint Code



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

Anyone know what color this is or its color code? I can't seem to find it on the original R32 colors. I suspect it may be the R33 Dark Grey Pearl but I'm not for certain. I have checked this forum, other Nissan/Skyline forums and PPG/other decent paint code SITES cause calling in would seem frivilous unless I had the money to pay or check paint chips but I just want to figure it out. It may seem stupid to you, but hey, this forum identified me as a "forum post newbie" or some crap like that. Incase anyone was wondering, yes its the Skyline R32 from the Nissan Auto museum the Nissan Ginza Gallery in Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

have you tried asking on GTRCanada.com considering its a canadian site and has alot more skyline traffic than here... you will get your info faster than here for sure..


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

*err*



Shadao said:


> have you tried asking on GTRCanada.com considering its a canadian site and has alot more skyline traffic than here... you will get your info faster than here for sure..


Nope, I haven't because they're more respectable IMO and I don't like how mean they can get.. yeah lots of importers, mechanics and enthusiasts on there but I was saving them for last.


----------



## rasonline (Sep 30, 2005)

That colour code is listed on GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - Powered by vBulletin if you go to the paint section, you will find a sticky thread at the top listing the paint code.


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

rasonline said:


> That colour code is listed on GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - Powered by vBulletin if you go to the paint section, you will find a sticky thread at the top listing the paint code.


yeah I know of that site but people told me KH2 Gunmetal Grey Metallic wasn't the color and it was not actually the same as the stock color. Others KH2 is the rarest color they came in and some suggest it was likely a stage-3 paintjob over a different color (quoted as crystal white) or maybe or KN6 Dark Grey from the R33. Nobody has guarenteed certainty.


----------



## dmr32 (Mar 19, 2008)

that's KH2. my R32 is the same colour.


----------



## KarenCaren (Mar 25, 2008)

I always love to see a skyline.

@topic

Its looks like KH2 Gunmetal Grey Metallic to me. Sorry Im not that good in colors.


----------

